# Next Vi Mag.. when?



## _taylor (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi, 

Does any one know when the next issue will be out? The last one was May/June I believe. I've read it 3 times.. need more! :mrgreen: 

Thanks,


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 25, 2008)

Very soon. We ran into an unfortunate situation that caused a delay.

Thanks for the good words.


----------



## _taylor (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks. Looking forward to the next issue!


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 25, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jul 25 said:


> Very soon. We ran into an unfortunate situation that caused a delay.



Hopefully you didn't eat here! >8o


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 25, 2008)

anus burger=hot dog.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't wait to read his GigaStudio editorial/eulogy. :(


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 25, 2008)

In Japan, I once at chicken anus on a stick. On purpose. My friends made it a point to take me there. We also ate squid beaks that evening. No hamburgers or hot dogs though...

But somehow I doubt that the recent issue of VI Mag was held up by Anus Burgers or Japanese delicacies.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 25, 2008)

No anus burgers and no editorial/eulogy in this issue, I'm afraid. And no anus burgers in any issue.

But there will be a big ad with a reward for the head of Jeff Laity, since it - and everything else bad that ever happens - is all his fault. That includes the computer crash I just had.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 27, 2008)

"That includes the computer crash I just had."

Yeah. If only I had GVI Mac, it wouldn't have crashed.

See? It's all his fault.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 27, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jul 25 said:


> Very soon. We ran into an unfortunate situation that caused a delay.
> 
> Thanks for the good words.



Being a political activist online probably doesn't help either right?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup. It's a government conspiracy.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 27, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jul 27 said:


> Yup. It's a government conspiracy.



On the defensives hey? Well i was jocking but now i wonder...

You like to make fun of government conspiracies Nick which makes me wonder where you've been these last 7 years. :roll: What do you think the Bush admin has been up to these last 7 years? They've eroded the constitutions. They've turn the country into a police state with the patriot act and now the FISA act. All supported by the democrats of course. They've conspire to connect Saddam with 911 and to engage in an illegal war etc... All of which was written in the 2000 PNAC by the neocons. 

No need to answer as this is a bit OT anyway, but i just had to answer that silly line you like to throw at me once in a while.


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 27, 2008)

Fernando- I'm standing right behind you.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 27, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sun Jul 27 said:


> Fernando- I'm standing right behind you.



artsound, I'm going to lower myself to your level for a minute: Gagagagagagagagga!!! :lol:


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 27, 2008)

sheesh...chill...I was just yankin' your chain..


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 27, 2008)

Fernando, if you've ever read anything I've written in OT you know that I agree with every one of those points. I believe George Bush should be impeached on multiple counts starting with lying to Congress and the American people to lead the country into war, and a lot of people in his administration should be in big trouble with the law. That's never going to happen, of course, but it should.

However, being guilty of many other conspiracies (if that's the right word) and exploiting 9/11 to further a political agenda is quite different from actually having committed those murders. And I find it perfectly ridiculous to say they did.

I was kidding too, by the way, not being defensive.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 27, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jul 27 said:


> Fernando, if you've ever read anything I've written in OT you know that I agree with every one of those points. I believe George Bush should be impeached on multiple counts starting with lying to Congress and the American people to lead the country into war, and a lot of people in his administration should be in big trouble with the law. That's never going to happen, of course, but it should.
> 
> However, being guilty of many other conspiracies (if that's the right word) and exploiting 9/11 to further a political agenda is quite different from actually having committed those murders. And I find it perfectly ridiculous to say they did.
> 
> I was kidding too, by the way, not being defensive.



For the record, i never said Bush or his administration did it. But i do believe they are involve in the cover up. Ex-Italian prime minister say it was a joint CIA/Mossad Operation help by world Zionism. I think it makes a lot of sense but I'm not going any further in here. I also believe it's about a bunch of control freak taking control of every valuable resources in this world and create a world government.

I've got to admit that i find your stance on 911 very odd considering the amount of evidence... But anyway. :lol:


----------



## _taylor (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, trying to stay somewhat calm here but I subscribed for a year in Mar-2008 and have received 1 issue. Whats going on?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 9, 2008)

It's coming. Really.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 21, 2008)

Time passes...


----------



## Pando (Oct 21, 2008)

<deleted>


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 21, 2008)

Believe me, that's not what's going on.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 22, 2008)

...montage of seasons changing...


----------



## musicpete (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I got a nice e-mail from them, prompting me to renew my subscription within 14 days. Yeah sure, I'm sooo eager to do that..... 

It seems that at least the billing part of the magazine continues working.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 22, 2008)

I know it's close, that's why I was teasing. We spoke at AES over tasty seafood. He's having some problems getting it printed, having to do with the fact that he's a small business. But the magazine has been done for a while.


----------



## Hal (Oct 22, 2008)

It seems that at least the billing part of the magazine continues working.

HAHAHA


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 22, 2008)

Guys, we'll have an announcement soon. Please be just a little more patient, and understand that we're not running off to an island with your money.

On a personal note I find this thread exceedingly painful. I've poured heart and soul into this magazine for the past several years, and the problems we've been having are not at all fun.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Nick,

I am a new subscriber and looking forward to my first issue. I am sure it will be worth the wait.

-MB


----------



## _taylor (Oct 22, 2008)

Not trying to pour salt on VI's wounds, I love this mag and you're doing a great service by providing it. I understand things happen and create delays, just hope I can get my grubby mitts on the new issue soon.

I would hate to see my subscription cut short though based on this postponement :(


----------



## synthetic (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to cause you any more stress.


----------



## Pando (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry Nick, I deleted the picture I posted earlier (wasn't meant to depict you...)

(can't do anything about the anus burgers though)

Best of luck pulling the new mag together!


----------



## Hal (Oct 22, 2008)

neither do i
u sure did put a great effort into it

just look to the bright side composers r looking forward to the new issue unpatiently this is somthing.

some other guy read the last issue 3 times this is somthing too 

besides everybody is talking about it in a fun way and no one used the delay to offend you

Man ur having a great Mag


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 22, 2008)

No no no, I'm not pouting, just saying that we're going through some tough times. And thanks for the good wishes. It doesn't look like it, but we're alive and kicking.


----------

